# a simple bridge



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a bridge on my layout made from the sole plate that you use for framing with metal studs, cheap and dirty and lousy. 

Here's an easy way to make better bridge--still cheap and dirty, but not lousy. I got the idea, lock, stock and barrel, from Bob McCown at LCS 

Here's the old one: 










And here's the new one 










It's made from PVC downspout, with styrene angle and T-bar pieces glued to it. It's stiffened with some 2x3 running down the middle. 
The bridge piers are made of cast concrete. I'll probably face them with something or do some kind of faux stone treatment


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great Mike, cant tell the differance between yours and a GMM bridge from that distance. looks good.. 
Nick...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks a lot better, Mike!! Cheap bridges can be made to look pretty good. I needed a bridge last year and ended up using a 20" piece of 8" channel. 
Here's a well traveled Budd car crossing the new bridge last year:


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what an improvement! Excellent work! Got any construction photos?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I do agree that the new bridge does look much better......... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 
Great job..... Color looks very nice as well....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all--but credit should go to Bob McCown, it was his idea. 

I would have used a garden metal models bridge except the span is too big by about a foot. 

No construction photos, but it's really easy--just glue 1/4 plastruct styrene channel to the top and bottom, then cut 3/16 styrene t-bar and glue it in every four inches


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the moderator at LSC is Bob McCown, not McGowan. 

I've been up to see his railroad and I have to admit that those bridges look great even at short distances. 

Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Allegheny on 09/24/2008 10:04 AM
Actually, the moderator at LSC is Bob McCown, not McGowan. 
I've been up to see his railroad and I have to admit that those bridges look great even at short distances. 
Brian




OOPS! My stupid mistake. I'll go back and correct it


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of glue did you use? Inquiring minds want to know! 
SandyR


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I used PVC Glue from Home Depot--the kind you use for gluing/welding PVC Pipe. I was trying to use plastruct's cement but that stuff is useless, in my experience, for anything but really small parts. The PVC glue needs to be used outside--it's nasty. But it's cheap


----------

